# Snowed in da U.P. today. vid and pics



## larboc (Dec 8, 2009)

High winds and heavy snow over the course of a few hours.








If I'd have known how bad this was going to drift I'd have come a time or two in the middle of the storm. Breaking through a deep drift of heavy snow sucks with a straight blade. Push side to side then hammer down. Sucks when packed snow falls in your window.








video after I did the final break through, wish I'd got the first one but you get the idea.





Got home to find the snow even deeper (higher elevation in painesdale). 12" on the ground of heavy wet stuff from today's storm.

Parked the chev after a long hard day of plowing and fired up the scout to do the yard/driveway/entire street in front of the house since county plows don't come till about 10 am and I'll be at work. Chains on the scout were a must. Chev doesn't go anywhere on this stuff.

Having no doors reduces the amount of time you spend scraping.









Plowed the street.


----------



## larboc (Dec 8, 2009)

Chev gets a nap, for now.









Random pics of the back yard.
In this pic there is an s10, a honda civic (off-road derby car), and a '56 IH s120 plow truck that I had dug out only a few weeks ago.


















I gave up keeping this door shoveled out a few weeks ago.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

That is some serious snow. Get some pics of the truck without all the snow on it. I'd like to see the fab job with the old school Western.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Sweet!

How'd the U PITA driveway go?


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

I forgot what a real snow fall looked like, nice pics!!


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

jelous!!!!! wish we would have got 4''of that


----------



## larboc (Dec 8, 2009)

show-n-go;1461898 said:


> jelous!!!!! wish we would have got 4''of that


Me too, I make the same $15 plowing 4" as I do 12" and it takes a lot less time.

I'm running out of room to push snow on a few lot's I'm plowing. I'm banking snow in 10' tall piles and still running out of room. Another big storm and I'll seal off the only walking path out of the house at one place.

It was a slow winter for snow fall until the mid feburary and then somebody must have done the Heikki Lunta for valentines day because it's been pretty wild since.

I envy you guys plowing parking lots. A lot of what I do is driveways that are hard to maneuver a full size truck around, and almost EVERYTHING is on some kind of hill and the driveways are always uneven with big cracks and mystery curbs.
I think plowing a couple inches of snow off a parking lot would be a really relaxing treat!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

larboc;1462421 said:


> Me too, I make the same $15 plowing 4" as I do 12" and it takes a lot less time.


Seems to me that your pricing needs to be adjusted some.


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

I had to borrow a truck to plow my driveway on Wednesday because my little 4 wheeler would never have moved 18-24in of heavy wet snow. Made the first pass with a 9'-2" Boss V in scoop I only made it 25ft before all forward motion stopped and the city plow driver gave me a really nasty look when he drove by and I was stacking snow out near the street in my yard. The bank from street level is easily 9ft high so needles to say there is no way they can throw snow into the yard now.


----------



## larboc (Dec 8, 2009)

Yooper75;1462623 said:


> I had to borrow a truck to plow my driveway on Wednesday because my little 4 wheeler would never have moved 18-24in of heavy wet snow. Made the first pass with a 9'-2" Boss V in scoop I only made it 25ft before all forward motion stopped and the city plow driver gave me a really nasty look when he drove by and I was stacking snow out near the street in my yard. The bank from street level is easily 9ft high so needles to say there is no way they can throw snow into the yard now.


They brought the sno-go down our road at home and blew the banks back today up here! Two vehicles can pass each other now!

I push a lot of my snow out of the driveway and into the street and let the grader push it back into the yard. You're not supposed to but by this time of year nobody has anywhere to go with it and I think most of the grater drivers understand that. Also, a bunch of the snow in my driveway comes from the grader blade when he comes by, I'm just returning the favor!


----------

